# better lighting



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

i have a new model husky with the dual led lights and i am pleased with them...but i cant seem to leave well enough alone...has anone added extra lighting to these bad boys? from what i can tell the 291cc snow lct engine has a 60 watt stator in ac, so i would assume theres a need for a recertifer...or is there one on board already for the facotry lights?..im thinking one of these guys should do the trick lol...5000+ lumens sounds good to me lol...i have led bars on everything i own and love them


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

critchy88 said:


> i have a new model husky with the dual led lights and i am pleased with them


Which model ??

If the Husky has LEDs now then it already has some sort of rectifier or filter to supply DC for the LEDs.

Unless you disconnect the LEDs you have now you will very likely be way over your 60 watt supply.

What model Husky do you have and what watt or amp are the present LEDs rated for ??

The good thing is that it isn't just a 12 volt light. They list it as "Operating Voltage: 9~32V (12v 24v)" which is good as a normal walk behind doesn't have a voltage regulator and if you choose a light that is specifically 12 volt it will usually burn it out in short order.


----------



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

It's an 2015 st230p with the lt 291cc snow engine


----------



## Bamseboy (Feb 22, 2015)

*Husky leds*

i have a 2014 Husqvarna SE276EP with original mounted single led. The alternator power output is 60W. Original led is 25w and the blower also comes with handwarmers. I mounted two 15w leds and a switch to turn off the extra lights when handwarmers are needed. I soldered together a box with the usual mix of bridge rectifier and capacitators as described in this forum. It works very well.


----------

